# Being the bigger man?



## El Gato Loco

I was going thru pics tonight and came across this one. Funny story actually.... I caught this cat behind the house and I really thought I was "the man". He proved me wrong though. This tom was so aggressive that I ended up releasing him from inside my truck.


----------



## youngdon

That's called being the smart man, the unscratched man, the not on you-tube man.


----------



## Mattuk

You have to hand it to the cats for the ability to get pissed off!


----------



## hassell

Something like that cat food commercial on t.v. where the cat goes through walls and fences to come to you for some food!!HA!!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

That dude looks like a beast. I cant wait to catch one. I have another couple months before I can try...


----------



## catcapper




----------



## catcapper

WOW!!!!!!---That post didn't turn out very well.


----------



## youngdon

Hey at least it's not fuzzy !


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Hahahahaha


----------



## El Gato Loco

Here is that same cat.... what a charmer he was.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Dang, i wish i could watch video...


----------



## Mattuk

Boy was he pissed off! If he could of got a hold of you he would of torn you a new one!


----------



## coyotejon

I gotta ask, where you trying to trap him or targeting something else and let it go? Did I miss something here?


----------



## El Gato Loco

coyotejon said:


> I gotta ask, where you trying to trap him or targeting something else and let it go? Did I miss something here?


I was running an experiment for coyotes and cages - running 5 along a well traveled path along with cameras on each. It was the week after cat season so this guy had to be released. I am hoping to catch him this year....

I never had a coyote commit to a cage, but I am not giving up. I just have to find a surefire way to target coyotes in the summer without worrying about cats and fox ending up in the sets. Even though I check them every 8 hours, I am still not ok with cats and fox going into them in the off season. I had issues with bears jumping up and down on them too. Any ideas?


----------



## coyotejon

Oh I gotcha! Cripes for a minute there I thought you just felt bad and let him go. Your CO cats fetch a couple hundred bucks don't they? I thought I saw in the fur report that your cats are a pretty high dollar fur. 
What did you find out from your camera's? Were coyotes working your set but wouldn't get in the cage? I wish I could help but I have heard it's really really tough to get a coyote in a cage trap. I have also read it can be done, so I wouldn't quit trying. Come to think of it I've heard it's tough to get a cat in a cage trap so you must be doing something right!


----------



## On a call

CC, Chris the Cat man

Cannot wait to have one in my trap some day !!


----------



## HowlinRed

I have live trapped feral house cats that mean too. But then again, they were 100 percent wild as well.


----------



## JTKillough

I had a wounded bobcat bush up on me in a ravine down near Willcox Arizona. Had to go (crawl) in and finish what I started. Holy Cow, he was just as mad as that one. I was a scared rascal, what with all the snarling and hissing, and that was before I entered the thicket. Told my partner to be ready to grab my legs and yank me out if the screaming got too bad. Lucky, he wasn't up for the fight and I did him in with a finisher without having to get up close and cozy.


----------



## Antlerz22

My dad told me a story where a couple of friends of his caught a bobcat . They had an idea--- and put it in a suitcase. Didnt ask how they got it in, but the plan was to place it at an intersection in a residential area in a bad part of town. The kind of area you dont go into after dark. Well they set it up on the curb away from street lights and parked where they could watch it. After awhile a big car eased up to the intersection and stopped--then a door opened and an arm reached out and grabbed the suitcase. The car took off and dads friends followed. Wasnt long and they lost sight of the car because of hills--soon they found the car had went off the road and up a hill and all 4 doors were open and there wasnt a soul around by the time they drove up. They said there was interior trim etc.. hanging off the ceiling of the car and it was still running. This bobcat in this post must of had the same temperment


----------



## Mattuk

JTKillough said:


> My dad told me a story where a couple of friends of his caught a bobcat . They had an idea--- and put it in a suitcase. Didnt ask how they got it in, but the plan was to place it at an intersection in a residential area in a bad part of town. The kind of area you dont go into after dark. Well they set it up on the curb away from street lights and parked where they could watch it. After awhile a big car eased up to the intersection and stopped--then a door opened and an arm reached out and grabbed the suitcase. The car took off and dads friends followed. Wasnt long and they lost sight of the car because of hills--soon they found the car had went off the road and up a hill and all 4 doors were open and there wasnt a soul around by the time they drove up. They said there was interior trim etc.. hanging off the ceiling of the car and it was still running. This bobcat in this post must of had the same temperment


They were fantastic story's!


----------



## youngdon

Antlerz22 said:


> My dad told me a story where a couple of friends of his caught a bobcat . They had an idea--- and put it in a suitcase. Didnt ask how they got it in, but the plan was to place it at an intersection in a residential area in a bad part of town. The kind of area you dont go into after dark. Well they set it up on the curb away from street lights and parked where they could watch it. After awhile a big car eased up to the intersection and stopped--then a door opened and an arm reached out and grabbed the suitcase. The car took off and dads friends followed. Wasnt long and they lost sight of the car because of hills--soon they found the car had went off the road and up a hill and all 4 doors were open and there wasnt a soul around by the time they drove up. They said there was interior trim etc.. hanging off the ceiling of the car and it was still running. This bobcat in this post must of had the same temperment


Funny stuff...I'll bet the guys in the car are glad they didn't catch an elephant.


----------



## countrydan05

I was glad to see that cage was sturdy. A little longer im not sure it would of held up the way that thing was acting.


----------



## Benbibler

Ideas to stop bears from jumping on traps. Tack weld barbs like from a barb wire fence to top of cage. Most likely only one bear is the culprit. They are smart animals. Pull all your trap sets except one that has been victimized most. This will be your conditioning trap. Bait trap as normal and leave closed. If using only one type of bait hopefully bear will associate that smell with sore feet and stop dancing on your expensive traps. Just an idea. Came up with it my self who knows if it will work?


----------



## bgfireguy

Well Chris is that a yellow liquid trail I see running down your trousers? Cause there sure as hell would be one in mine!


----------

